# lycopodium propagation



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a lycopodium and i would like to propagate it. So i have this simple question.
How to propagate lycopodium? Is it possible to cut off some "branches" and pinch it on the background? Will it root? Thank you very much


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

One of the problems with these is that they will stay green and even look like they grow and never root. The recommended approach is to air layer them at the point the fronds turn up on the end. I have used this successfully with L squamosa. I have also done it just by taking a tip cutting at the same point and placing it in long fiber sphagnum. Some root better than others also.

I don't think taking a cutting and pining it on the background will work bur what do I know.


----------



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. What do you mean exactly by air layering them? Could you explain this like step by step for dummies  im affraid, that my english is not that good. Thank you very much


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Air Layering is a term used to describe the process of rooting a plant while still attached to the parent plant. So, here's what I meant for Lycopodium.

Lycopodium stems hang down and eventually turn up toward the end of the stem as it matures. Where the plant bends one would bury the elbow in a pot of rooting material such as long fiber sphagnum or perlite. You don't detach the piece from the parent plant until it has rooted. This mimics how many of there plants spread in nature. This process can take a while to work but it often does work with most species.

I know some have had more success in terrariums than anywhere else. The last pieces I rooted I had cut from the tips of dieing stems believe it or not. I cut them and place them in a completely covered terrarium with a layer of long fiber sphagnum. Took about a year to root.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I think the best trick I've seen for rooting these plants is taking nearly fresh/semi "cured" growth cuttings, placing them in 100% perlite and then keeping them on a mist bench which is misted for 5 or 6 seconds every couple minutes. Keep the cuttings small, under 15cm and they should root in a month during the spring/summer. This is what ABG does. I think Charles Alford does a similar version of this as well. Problem here is who has the room for a mist bench!?  Hah!

I know that the member, andynycfreeride had a nice big L. squarrosum in his big display viv. After a certain amout of time, the curled up portions of the stems would produce roots and then he'd sever them there. That would be the easiest thing to do probably. I had a L. hamiltonii in a viv that did the same thing.

Good luck.


----------

